# How to remove "Refresh" from desktop right click menu?



## Lucky_star (Feb 29, 2008)

As the title says, I want to remove the "Refresh" option from the desktop right click menu. I remember some thread which described editing the right click options from a system file using Resource Hacker, but I can't find it. 

My friends think that "Refresh" refreshes the whole system and frees up the resources when the system is busy or hanged up , but what happens is just the opposite(redraws the display, again using up resources). Even some of my professors are of the same opinion. They all click refresh atleast 10-20 times before doing anything.

So, I want to teach them all a lesson


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 29, 2008)

Hope this may help:- *www.scribd.com/doc/430540/how-to-edit-right-click-menu?ga_related_doc=1


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 29, 2008)

Open "*Shell32.dll*" file in Resource Hacker and goto:


```
Menu -> 215 -> 1033
```

In right-side pane, delete the following line:


```
MENUITEM "R&efresh", 28931, MFT_STRING, MFS_ENABLED
```

Click on "*Compile Script*" button and save the file.


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanx a Lot, Vishal. I needed this.  
Now, all I need is to replace the Shell32.dll with this new one in all the computers that I use...

@vaibhavtek, will check the video during free dl hours.


----------



## vish786 (Mar 1, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> .... They all click refresh atleast 10-20 times before doing anything.
> 
> So, I want to teach them all a lesson



thats the most idiotic thing most ppl do, irritates so much  as if doing it after every few minutes boost windows speed to 10x times.


----------



## iMav (Mar 1, 2008)

refreshing windows once uv exited a heavy on resources task does hlep windows


----------

